# Request- Sandwich forum



## Hamdrew (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm sure it would get a lot of use


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 7, 2021)

2nd this Ham


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 7, 2021)

I had a good chicken sandwich for supper. Sorry I can’t post it.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 7, 2021)

"Make me a sandwich.....forum....."LOL!!!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 7, 2021)

Heck 

 Bearcarver
 and 

 Sowsage
 would use up all the bandwidth with the great sammichs they put out!
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2021)

I could use that !!  LOL

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 8, 2021)

Been wondering where 

 Sowsage
 was. Enjoy seeing the monstrous samdwiches/burgers/whatever you want to call them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Been wondering where
> 
> Sowsage
> was. Enjoy seeing the monstrous samdwiches/burgers/whatever you want to call them.




Yup---He's been slacking lately!!
I haven't seen anything needing driving over before eating lately.
I Miss seeing those Awesome Stacks!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## tropics (Mar 8, 2021)

May as well make it a Soup & Sandwich 
They go together LOL
Richie


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 8, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Been wondering where
> 
> Sowsage
> was. Enjoy seeing the monstrous samdwiches/burgers/whatever you want to call them.


Been dealing with some things at home lately...dont worry I'll get another big boy sandwich in the works soon!


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 8, 2021)

I agree, would be a good thing.  Travis, hope everything is OK at home.


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 8, 2021)

The Bear, the Sow and the Hog's House of Qulinary Qreations


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 9, 2021)

Here is a collage of some of my sandwiches I've posted. Maybe this will hold some of you over LOL!


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 9, 2021)

Wow!  All are great.  Some are a little intimidating, lol.  I've seen almost all of those, don't know how I missed a few.
Thanks for posting.  This will hold me over for a little while, lol.  Thanks Travis.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Here is a collage of some of my sandwiches I've posted. Maybe this will hold some of you over LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OMG!!!
There ought to be a Law!!!
And here I sit with no Pick-up Truck!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 9, 2021)

Here's a pic of a guest at Travis's house picking out the meat for her sandwich







...and here she is leaving the party after eating the sandwich.


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 9, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Here's a pic of a guest at Travis's house picking out the meat for her sandwich
> View attachment 488370
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao!


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 9, 2021)

I made a new one last night. Definitely my favorite part about dinner


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 9, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> View attachment 488451
> 
> 
> View attachment 488452
> ...


Looks good Drew!


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 9, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Looks good Drew!


why chili topped pulled pork is not as common as chili dogs, chili burgers, chili cheese fries etc. is beyond me. Somehow less rich than either a burger or dog


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 9, 2021)

Sowsage
 Good to see/hear from you.  
Jim


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 9, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Looks good Drew!


Texas Toast
Extra yellow-y mustard (i mix in dry powder)
Pickles
Short-cured (cajun)injected pork shoulder chunk or Cajun/tasso ham
No-bean chili
Onions
Very thick nacho cheese sauce. THICK; you need it as glue [American cheese slices, tiny bit of very good and very hot scorpion cheddar, minced La Preferida jalapenos and a little juice, chipotle powder, black pepper, minced Kalamata olives, splash of buttermilk]
All-Dressed chips [BBQ-esque vinegar chip]
More  nacho cheese
More chili
tiny bit more cheese
tiny bit more chili
Top piece of toast

Get the cheese glue right and with a proper sandwich pinch you can even enjoy it one-handed. They were initially gonna be on (jalapeno, chipotle, mustard powder) pretzel rolls with Creole butter... then i forgot the ~200*F warming stage and wound up with delicious pretzel biscuits.. Maybe next time, LOL


Few other recent ones-


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 11, 2021)

Good morning

Great dinner last night. Did not want to let the chili or cheese go to waste; cheese as expected thickened up so I thinned it out with the rest of the chili when reheating.











Simple-
Fried leftover cured butt/cajun ham

Shape/divet/indent patties.  Since I fried the ham , that seasons one side. Had I not, I'd have portioned out all the (1/4lb) patties as meatballs, squirted some yellow mustard down on a plate before shaping them.

Mustard on the top of the burger followed by minced onions for this time, as I didn't want to smash at all,  rather than paper-thin half-moons traditional on Oklahoma onion burgers, if I was gonna smash em

Flip burgers, layer of chili/cheese, then the ham/bacon, then more chili cheese. Toasted crown/top bun on top of that to steam

Rest on a plate for a minute while you fix up the heel bun to your liking.


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 11, 2021)

-good evening, and (a) good night (for sandwiches)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2021)

Judging by the last 3 posts ^^^^, we don't need a "Sandwich Forum".
We need a "Hamdrew Forum".

Bear


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 12, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Judging by the last 3 posts ^^^^, we don't need a "Sandwich Forum".
> We need a "Hamdrew Forum".
> 
> Bear


Ideas start from other people's ideas, Bear.. I only bought 5lb of that swiss american cheese after your grilled cheese thread, LOL


----------

